# Sapphire Radeon X850XT PE AGP



## D_o_S (Oct 14, 2005)

Today, we will take a look at Sapphire's Radeon X850XT Platinum Edition for AGP. With nForce 4 for AMD and the i9XX chipsets for Intel, it seemed that the long era of AGP was over once and for all. However, about a year later, this is not quite the case, and many people still use AGP. Is there still some life left in the dying standard? Or would you be better off upgrading to PCI-Express right this minute?

*Show full review*


----------



## Dark Ride (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd hit it 

Very good review D_o_S.


----------



## intel igent (Nov 4, 2005)

those test beds are mismatched.

if the test were ran with more equal equipment we would have seen the true results.

nice review


----------



## Migons (Nov 4, 2005)

The overview table says X850 series (AGP) use R480 core, but it's R481. PCIe versions are using R480 ('cause of native PCIe).


----------



## D_o_S (Nov 4, 2005)

Dark Ride said:
			
		

> I'd hit it
> 
> Very good review D_o_S.





			
				intel igent said:
			
		

> those test beds are mismatched.
> 
> if the test were ran with more equal equipment we would have seen the true results.
> 
> nice review



Thanks, that was the fastest AGP rig I had around, I'll try to get a regular test bed for all of my tests.



			
				Migons said:
			
		

> The overview table says X850 series (AGP) use R480 core, but it's R481. PCIe versions are using R480 ('cause of native PCIe).



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Migons (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh, sorry for bothering again, but AGP versions of X800 XT PE, XT and Pro are using R420 - PCIe versions use R423...


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 4, 2005)

Good Job DOS


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 19, 2005)

I have this card and when I game with DOD source or CS I only get 45 to 70 FPS and I have another box with Windows 2000 I put this card in it I was getting 180 FPS in source. Still a great card.


----------

